# Gros défaut d'écran sur l'iPad, besoin de vos conseils



## webal (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Hier soir, un défaut est apparue sur l'écran de mon iPad. Une ligne violette horizontale (position "debout") traverse tout l'écran. De plus, j'ai remarqué un pixel mort. 

J'ai acheté cette iPad le 04/06 (il y a 9 jours donc) sur le site de la Fnac avec un retrait en magasin. 

Évidemment, je souhaite un échange de l'appareil mais c'est la première fois que je commande quelque chose à la Fnac (normalement tout par l'Apple store mais là, pas de stock) et donc je voulais savoir comment ce passe ce genre de chose à la Fnac. 

Normalement, Apple aurait procédé à un échange direct, mais avec la Fnac, je crains d'avoir des problèmes avec le SAV. 

Donc voici mes questions : 

1. La Fnac va procéder à un échange ou va-elle "réparer" l'appareil sachant que la commande date de 9 jours (et si réparation, est-ce que c'est effectué par Apple ou par la Fnac) ? 

2. Je dois me rendre dans un magasin ou je vais devoir envoyer l'appareil ? 

3. Est-ce que je peux essayer de retourner l'appareil et demander un remboursement (pour ensuite le commander sur l'Apple store) ?

4. Est-ce que je suis foutus car le SAV de la Fnac suck ? 

Bref, si vous avez aussi eu des problèmes avec des produits Apple commandé à la Fnac, vos conseils serait très précieux. Je compte sur vous pour prendre les bonnes décisions dès demain et essayer de limiter les dégâts.

Merci d'avance et très bonne journée


----------



## U2forever (17 Juin 2010)

Tu devrais pouvoir un échange direct et immédiat dans les 15 jours.


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2010)

Normalement tu as 15 jours pour changer un achat a la fnac


----------



## raubervilliers (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Effectivement Samousa et U2forever ont raison 

Si tu as des questions, après avoir passé ta commande sur *fnac.com*, tu peux faire le *0810.00.81.68*, du lundi au samedi, de 9h à 19h30 (coût d'une communication locale).

Quand tu fais un achat sur fnac.com, tu disposes de 10 jours pour retourner ton article sur *fnac.com*, ou 15 jours pour le ramener en *magasin*. Pense simplement à ramener la facture et les accessoires de ton article. Dans ces délais, un échange ou un remboursement sera opéré, au dela des ces délais, c'est une réparation qui sera faite.

Bonne journée,


----------

